
Are Heroku and Heroku-hosted sites down? - nbaum5
http://heroku.com
======
LordOfWolves
Can we please fix the title of this post and/or its link?

It currently takes you to Heroku's homepage, which contains no information
relevant to the post's title.

~~~
saagarjha
I guess that answers the question, at least…

------
smallgovt
The outage seemed to be limited only to SSL requests. Since all non-ssl
requests to _.heroku.com are forcefully redirected to ssl, all_.heroku.com
requests failed during the outage.

We were able to handle requests at our
[http://*.herokuapp.com](http://*.herokuapp.com) endpoint, but all https
endpoints were down during the outage.

------
koverda
[https://status.heroku.com/](https://status.heroku.com/) is showing that
there's a platform issue.

More details now available:

>> Our Engineering team has detected routing issues to US apps. We are working
to resolve the issue as soon as possible.

Incident link here:
[https://status.heroku.com/incidents/1973](https://status.heroku.com/incidents/1973)

~~~
dwheeler
The URL for the main article should be this one -
[https://status.heroku.com](https://status.heroku.com) \- not just heroku.com.

------
btown
Just resolved it seems. Hit us in the middle of a huge enterprise demo. We’re
moving off Heroku as fast as we can, but we need to make the jump to
containerization first and it’s hard to prioritize infra projects these crazy
days.

~~~
pijo
Seems like an overreaction. Moving to where?

------
lswainemoore
Would be interested in hearing what heroku users are using for automated
failover when heroku goes down.

Obviously can't live in the application code (b/c that's unreachable at that
point), but is there an easy way to configure Cloudflare or something to
switch to a static site hosted somewhere else?

~~~
samcheng
Cloudflare itself will host a cached version (plus a little Cloudflare-
injected banner at the top) in this situation, but not apparently not all of
the time reliably. It has worked for us in other "520" error situations.

------
timboslice
We had approximately 13 minutes of downtime across all apps. Even Heroku's own
docs were down

------
toddsiegel
I am seeing issues with several services.

AWS might be a common link. I saw some CloudFront errors, but their status
page is green top to bottom at the moment.

Heroku and Github have incidents on their status pages now, BTW.

------
api
Seems up at the moment. I'm sure there will be some outages as data centers
are running with reduced staff and some companies don't know how to do
teleworking well.

------
jaxn
WTF was that?!? Smells like some sort of reroute attack to me.

------
aldoushuxley001
Seems to be all good now. Any idea how long the outage was?

~~~
pgm8705
My application uptime monitor clocked it at 12 minutes.

~~~
drusepth
Almost exactly 12 minutes for me as well.

------
andrewjrangel
The status pages shows all clear,
[https://status.heroku.com](https://status.heroku.com)

~~~
kawsper
Not anymore.

~~~
andrewjrangel
Thanks, I wonder if that gives any insight to what the core issue is

------
whalesalad
I had roughly ten minutes of downtime to due a certificate error between
Heroku and Cloudflare. The issue resolved itself.

------
drusepth
Aaaaaand it's down again.

------
chrisa
Was down; back up (for me)

------
apl002
both my sites are working as of right now. Looks to be resolved

------
ksahin
Yes it seems.

